# what is the worst decision/ourchase you have made in LS?



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

we all have those "great deals we got" and "when everything lined up and i was given some free railroad cars" type moments, but we all have bad decisions and purchases we made. what are some of yours?

i will go first by saying it was when i didnt buy something. once on EVILbay
this guy had some stock accucraft plow blades for gondolas. they were unpainted and factory stock. he had 2 left when i found them, and i was going to buy one.instead, i spent my money on something else. when i checked back a few days later, they were all gone. havent seen an aristo plow/blade since then.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting with sparkies? LOL!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotcha beat, Dwight... I started with plastic models and decorative representations of steam locomotives. What a waste of money! I could'a had an Aster Berkshire!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not buying more Aristo track as an investment... Could double your money for what I paid years ago.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> Gotcha beat, Dwight... I started with plastic models and decorative representations of steam locomotives. What a waste of money! I could'a had an Aster Berkshire!


LOL!! Even I wasn't that questionable!! LOL!! Started with a Bachmann Spectrum Climax and Hartford Products Skeleton Log Cars.  Followed by a Bachmann Shay. 

Actually, it was the Spectrum Climax that got my attention. A superb model in it's day, with incredible detailing (compared to the LGB stuff then on the market).


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> LOL!! Even I wasn't that questionable!! LOL!! Started with a Bachmann Spectrum Climax and Hartford Products Skeleton Log Cars.  Followed by a Bachmann Shay.
> 
> Actually, it was the Spectrum Climax that got my attention. A superb model in it's day, with incredible detailing (compared to the LGB stuff then on the market).


Yea, and you sold it all out just so you could burn your fingers


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Easily the worst thing I ever bought was LGBs battery locomotive, this as a Big Bird Express, and it's currently offered as the FAO Schwartz set, it is ****, it was **** in 1980 and has remained **** right up to date. LGB minimally upgraded it with the FAO, but it remains horridly underpowered, underweight, and underwhelming in every aspect. Every time I try using it it derails or stalls with even One car even after adding weights. I bought it just so I could have something for the pizza layouts to use without power but it all went horribly wrong.


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

Dwight Ennis said:


> ...Actually, it was the Spectrum Climax that got my attention. A superb model in it's day, with incredible detailing (compared to the LGB stuff then on the market).


Ditto on the Climax. We bought a first generation one at the York train show, it was our first "nice" engine. We've been able to keep it running, but it has been a pain ever since.

Sophie B


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Buying my first steam engine... no, wait, probably buying my second steam engine..... or then there was that third one ...........

Please make it stop!!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

R.W. Marty said:


> Yea, and you sold it all out just so you could burn your fingers


Not completely.  I still have an LGB Mogul and two passenger cars which run under my Christmas tree.  That was actually my first large scale purchase, but I don't count it because it's never out of the box except during the Holidays, and it's never even see the outside.

SophieB - mine was 1st generation as well. I only ran it for a couple of years until the live steam bug bit me, but it ran reasonably well. I replaced the rear U-joint coupling with the newer "slip" one when it became available. Probably the only real trouble I ever had with it was the connectors to the bolsters overheating one time.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, where do I start. Was it buying 8 foot diameter curves when I should have bought 10 ft? Maybe it was buying all those MDC coal hoppers that I don't have room to run. I guess my biggest blunder was buying the AML Rock Island covered hopper that was way too big for my layout. Or was it the used, supposed to be running Aristo Craft B&O Pacific that never ran as promised.

So, does anyone want to buy my mistake? $125.00 plus shipping.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Buying that $300 Thomas the Train set at Hobby Lobby for a hundred bucks. Runs fifty feet then loses power on a speck of dirt, needs another push to get going again. Bought it for my granddaughters. It was fun, kinda.

Last week they were here and the younger ran an RDC, the older got the SW4 pulling five cars. No derails, no collisions, NO PUSHING!

JackM


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Not getting into DCC sooner, now have way too much to convert and I am stuck with DC controls by a company that kept changing the controls and not staying backwards compatible which probably caused part if their demise.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

actually, maybe my biggest mistake was buying lionel 5' daimeter brass track to use for my curves. the ties arent UV protected, the connectors have to be replaced every year, and worst of all, the rails are hollow. that was fine.. until when i forgot it was hollow and cracked it with a sledgehammer while trying to ket rid of this annoying kink at a rail joint. it uhhh.... looked like a pankake as the rail were completely smashed. it took me a hour with a pair of pliers to fix it...
or maybe my biggest mistake was building the "emma sweeny" it started as a bachmann bug mauler and 100 bucks and a new chassis, i scratchbuilt cylinders, smokebox, steam dome, bell, running boards, valve gear, cab inteior, piping, tender, paint, a accidental drop to the floor, and 3 PILOT TRUCKS LATER and i now have myself a very pretty shelf queen.

or maybe it was when i passed up a reaaly good deal on an lgb stainz..

this list could go on forever...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Years ago I bought the Bachmann Heisler. I thought it would be a strong puller. It was good, but I could set it for reverse polarity, and then couple it to my little HLW Big John for a tug of war. Big John would pull the Heisler (kicking and screaming all the way) backwards every time. I thought "So why do I need a Heisler?" I sold the Heisler. I still have the Big John (Dunkirk).

Cheers,
David Meashey

P. S. As additional information, the photo below shows the HLW Big John running on the layout of the late Otto Hartenstein in Blacksburg, VA. The loads in the cars are "real," that is filled from bottom to top, not a coal load cover. Over 50% of the coal is dyed Woodland Scenics talus stone, which is fairly heavy. The HLW tipper cars also have an extra 6oz. in fishing sinkers under their decks for better tracking. The Big John handles them with ease. Also, the first car is a reworked PlayMobil double tipper car. PlayMobil rolling stock can be modified to look good with other large scale.









OBTW, I don't think the Chaloner has insulated axles, so a tug of war with a sparkie would generate a multitude of sparks (plus unwanted "Magic smoke" from the power supply).


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

sounds like a new of game of tug of war with your chaloner and your big john sparkie


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Buying the Bachman Spectrum locomotive that I promptly dropped on the basement floor.

Bill


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

ouch... that had to make you mad. was it repaired?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

When I first got into large scale (2005) and thereafter for many years I bought what ever suited my fancy with regard to road specific equipment for Southern Pacific. Not having a layout, I collected verses ran equipment for several years with delusions of grander in the future. At some juncture I realized that the manufacture specific offerings ran the gamut with regard to scale and or side by side equipment coupling or comparisons. Eventually I sold off lots of stuff to play in the 1/29 arena. 

I played with live steam some starting 2011, purchased several engines thought I'd find favor with same. Not sure exactly why, but found LS was not for me, which for various reasons makes me ponder as I work with boilers and steam on a daily basis. Sold off all my LS engines and sparks are me exclusively now.

Michael


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Allowing my wife to spend her entire inheritance on these blasted trains and NOT stopping her, I should have bought a nice 3-4 BR, 2 bath home with a lot of acreage and kept the large scale purchases to what I originally had intended, 2 passenger and 2 freight sets, 1 passenger set with Aristo heavyweights and a Pacific, the other a custom painted FEC passenger set{that I ended up GIVING AWAY, along with the heavyweights and the diesel}, frieght one was pulled by diesel, the other steam. Along with various pieces of tracks in assorted sizes, which the 10' curves and 5' straights all got given away. The give away items were given to a friend for helping me move, friend definitely got the better deal, but since I had no money to pay for movers and a truck at the time, and he supplied the truck and some help, he got the spoils of a lot of my things.

Now that I have finally acquired my own place, I wish I still had a lot of them.

So that was MY BIG MISTAKE, having more than I needed at the time in G sized trains AND NOT buying home like I had intended. Boy were our priorities really screwed up at the time!

BTW: all those diesels and steam loco's that were given away also had PSS sound systems installed in them too. And I also gave away a lot of rolling stock and other miscellaneous Railroad related items as well at the time.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mistakes in any Hobby...?
Do we.. Its a flipping Hobby.. A break from those mistakes we never make in real life daily!!
Not..
No way Jose!?
Was anyone have Fun?

Mistake.. Not starting earlier in life! 
SD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mistakes? We don't need no stinkin' mistakes!
Admit them? Even worse!

Not buying a dozen Classic Reel cars for the flats when they were being made.
They rarely show up on auction sites overpriced even.
John


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Starting too big. I should have started with small track and limited engines and cars and ran that and expanded if I kept doing it for multiple years. Instead I started with a huge plan (which was fun to design and build) but I also bought 30 locomotives and 140 cars of mixed types before finding out stainless track power was still problematic for connectivity and how much work it will take to convert them all to battery, fix coupler heights, some wheels and trucks are problematic to derailing way too much, and misc pieces to fix or improve in order to get everything to work well together. Took 4 years to build my railroad and I'm somewhat onto new projects and a new baby. Combine this with the fact that it takes about 10 minutes to open the train shed and get everything running and 10 minutes to close things up, plus the fact that I can't trust the train to make it around without derailing for very long has made for some frustrating first run sessions and not enough time to add in more run sessions. I've visited other railroads with less than 100' of track, no switches, and they can take the trains out each night and run for hours without having to worry about derailing and bad things happening out of sight that a large railroad brings. I do look forward to the day all the bugs are worked out of my railroad, I just need the kid to grow up and in 5+ years I'll probably be spending more time running things.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mistakes ?????? NEVER !!!!!!!!!
this is a hobby ! ! !!!!!
I save my mistakes for WORK
I look at it as a learning curve.. . . . .
Did Edison make over 1000 mistakes on the light bulb? He said NO, he just learned how not to do it 1000 ways
It all depends on, if you are a glass half full or half empty type of person.
Enjoy the hobby don't count the mistakes
Dennis


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Learn on the way.. What doesn't work...
.. And most assuredly..what does work best for YOU!!

Yes..it is just an enjoyable Hobby!!!

SD


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

The biggest "mistake" for me is a small one, but I discovered that LGB two-axel cars of longer wheelbase run poorly and with a lot of drag on tight radius. They're also prone to uncoupling.

Not a problem at the moment, as I leave them to populate sidings. (I'm indoors, so radius is a limit at the moment.)


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

> Mistakes ?????? NEVER !!!!!!!!!
> this is a hobby ! ! !!!!!


 Dennis - Do you mind if I have that bronzed and hung over my layout?

JackM


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Without a doubt, the Bachmann enclosed streetcar. 

I bought it used, for less than $30. It ran terrible--very noisy, bad power pickup, underwhelming in every way. So I thought, well, I'll fix it up--better interior, add figures, then take it apart, clean it up, lube it, and see what happens. It ran terrible--very noisy, bad power pickup, underwhelming in every way. Then I thought "Hey, I can fix this with a new motor block" Bought one brand new and put it in. It ran terrible--very noisy, bad power pickup, underwhelming in every way. 

Can you see the pattern emerging? At this point I've got about $100 into it and it runs so poorly that I'd never have it on my layout, except maybe as a static display on main street.

At some point I'll probably replace the motor block with a Piko or LGB one, which I suspect will fix the problem. And at that point I'll have put $150 into it. (It's seeming more and more like a boat) 

Anyway, there's no way I'd buy another one of these.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

riderdan said:


> Without a doubt, the Bachmann enclosed streetcar.
> 
> I bought it used, for less than $30. It ran terrible--very noisy, bad power pickup, underwhelming in every way. So I thought, well, I'll fix it up--better interior, add figures, then take it apart, clean it up, lube it, and see what happens. It ran terrible--very noisy, bad power pickup, underwhelming in every way. Then I thought "Hey, I can fix this with a new motor block" Bought one brand new and put it in. It ran terrible--very noisy, bad power pickup, underwhelming in every way.
> 
> ...


I was told with those, run it till it breaks, then replace the block with a USA or Aristo, don't even bother trying to repair with the replacement Bmann unit.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

vsmith said:


> I was told with those, run it till it breaks, then replace the block with a USA or Aristo, don't even bother trying to repair with the replacement Bmann unit.


Yeah--I should've asked the forum before I went down that road. Live and learn


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

My mistake was jumping in too soon before I had ANY idea what I was doing. Had been in HO for over 30 years at the time so I figured I knew enough - WRONG ! While reading April '91 issue of MR Russ Larson had bought the Bachman Big Hauler (battery) and had built a garden railroad so I went right down to my local Toys R US & bought one - $50, couldn't go wrong. Right ! Then bought a ton of more plastic track. Backyard slight grade, engine couldn't pull the train on a curve on the grade. Scrapped all the plastic track and got into 250 aluminum figuring if keeping HO brass track clean in the basement how could I expect to keep it clean outdoors. Went to track power, had problems keeping power all around the yard. Kids & Golden did a number on the 250. Scrapped that, by now I had a few years of reading GR and learned some. Went to brass, still track power. Got tired of replacing the Aristo railjoiners with Hillman s and got into RCS Battery - BEST move I ever made ! Was good for me because i only have 4 locos that I had converted, still have 4 others that rely on track power. Bottom line, if I had waited & done some research, I could have saved so much money & thus got the railroad running many years sooner - but I just couldn't wait to get started !


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

All my original outdoor stuff was 1:24. I had a brass Sunset C-16 and PSC K-27, a bunch of brass freight cars from PSC. ALL had 1.5 in wheel set conversions available. Ed Ryan made exquisite D&RGW trucks with 1,5 in wheel sets. MY PLAN was to hand lay 1.5 in gauge track so it would be correct. It was my railroad; other people could run my equipment. The MISTAKE??? Allowing my wife to attend the 1989 NGRS in Concord CA and have her buy a LGB 2085 Mallet. I tried to sand bag the purchase since we had to fly home to VA. But Joan Bradford at Rara Avis Trains said to my wife, "Oh, we'll ship it for $10 extra". Goodbye 1.5 in; hello 1.77 in gauge. End of story. If I had managed to stay with my plan, I would have far fewer locomotives; 3% of the rolling stock, and 200 feet of track instead of 3500.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jim, nah... You'd have just gotten into the ride-on scales sooner. Besides, then where else could we run our 45mm stuff on a scale 7 mile loop? (In other words, "thanks, JoAnn! We owe you!")

Seriously, probably my biggest "disappointment" with regard to the hobby was the now-defunct line of Northeast Narrow Gauge locomotive kits. I've always had an interest in scratchbuilding, and the notion that I could spend $100 - $200 bucks for a locomotive kit and detail it to whatever level my tastes desired seemed right up my alley. Alas, I found their mechanisms to be, well, "lacking." I bought a Porter 0-4-0 kit. The wheels were not machined well at all, and the motor and gearbox were weak. It pulled itself around my Christmas tree one year, but after that it stopped running and it's sat on my shelf as a reminder ever since. 

And Mamods. 

I had one which ran so poorly it wouldn't fall if you dropped it. 

Later,

K


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jim. Sunset C-16 is 1:22.5 not 1:24. Do not blame your wife - it seems you made a mistake earlier than you thought;-)... Although the mistake was probably getting that PSC K-27 which indeed is 1:24. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

My biggest mistake is pulling things apart. I pull things apart even if it isn't broken. 

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

East Broad Top said:


> Jim, nah... You'd have just gotten into the ride-on scales sooner. Besides, then where else could we run our 45mm stuff on a scale 7 mile loop? (In other words, "thanks, JoAnn! We owe you!")
> 
> Seriously, probably my biggest "disappointment" with regard to the hobby was the now-defunct line of Northeast Narrow Gauge locomotive kits. I've always had an interest in scratchbuilding, and the notion that I could spend $100 - $200 bucks for a locomotive kit and detail it to whatever level my tastes desired seemed right up my alley. Alas, I found their mechanisms to be, well, "lacking." I bought a Porter 0-4-0 kit. The wheels were not machined well at all, and the motor and gearbox were weak. It pulled itself around my Christmas tree one year, but after that it stopped running and it's sat on my shelf as a reminder ever since.
> 
> ...


Hey Kevin, what did you do with the Porter, still have it?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Vic, check your PMs.

Later,

K


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

Greg, what did Aristo track cost years ago vs now say for a 5ft length?


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Accucraft D&RGW #50 four wheel diesel. Broken gear in shipping, replaced gear, so far, I've spent literally hours to get it to run, and I haven't even started on the detail mistakes that need to be corrected. Like the front handrails? Hello? 

So, found and NWSL gear that fit, and then when reassembling it, I put one set of wheel pickups in backwards. Bought Tsunami Econami 4.0 amp decoder - the one bright spot of this, it does exactly what I wanted it to do. Put it in, blew all of the 1.5 volt lamps because I didn't realize the rectifiers for directional lighting and voltage cutting were grounded to the frame. Discovered the stupid counterweights/rods weren't quartered, so it ran with a "hitch". Then, when I tried to run it with the new decoder, it would constantly lose power, mostly because I didn't gauge the wheels correctly and two of the wheel contacts had intermittent contact at best. Fixed all that. Now just need to put it all back together, and figure out how to make the handrails on the front look good.

Oh, and fix the broken details from when it fell off the kitchen table...

Robert


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

sounds like it will work for target practice


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

wasting money on a Mamod set years ago and not going with onboard battery from the start. I have avoided Bman products like the plague after seeing everybody else's problems with them. Of coarse I runs some old Kalamazoo stuff, but with onboard batteries, they run flawlessly. Mike


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Not really a purchase but the original Bachmann track, the hollow steel track was less than ideal (to put it mildly). The stuff would rust outside after a nights dew. I had it stored down here in Houston in an un-air conditioned storeroom and opened the box after only 6 months and the stuff looked like it has been outside for 20 years. I popped the rails off the plastic ties and dumped the whole lot in the recycle bin. Good riddance.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the worst?
Bachmann - starterset - 4-6-0 - first edition.

it teached me the virtues of El Djee Bee!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Chimney said:


> Not really a purchase but the original Bachmann track, the hollow steel track was less than ideal (to put it mildly). The stuff would rust outside after a nights dew. I had it stored down here in Houston in an un-air conditioned storeroom and opened the box after only 6 months and the stuff looked like it has been outside for 20 years. I popped the rails off the plastic ties and dumped the whole lot in the recycle bin. Good riddance.


Apparently people buy this stuff on Ebay all the time, its like New Blight track, its it own weird strange universe, like Furries. I dont know who's hoarding ir or why, but like Furries, I really dont want to know.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

To add to that, more recent BuddyL and Keystone sets had track much the same as the cheap Bachmann track but to make things even worse they put the rail joiners on the other side. 

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Not chopping more trees down!

Alternatively, not having first embraced falling leaves, twigs, trees falling down as a whole tree, pine cones, tree limbs, petals, walnuts, weird wild cherry things, pine needles, mothers in law, big and small branches, seed-balls, pollen-fluffy-ball-things management as my primary hobby, and garden railroading as merely an afterthought / secondary hobby.

C

[edit: OK, I live in Maryland where you can't stop things from growing... trees erupt from everywhere, even under my deck. And next thing you know, you can't pull the saplings out, you have to dig a big crater to extract the root ball. I'm originally a California boy, so I grew up where trees had some manners. But here in MD, sheesh, you can't turn your back, else you'll be mulch in no time flat.]


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

CliffyJ said:


> Not chopping more trees down!
> 
> Alternatively, not having first embraced falling leaves, twigs, trees falling down as a whole tree, pine cones, tree limbs, petals, walnuts, weird wild cherry things, pine needles, mothers in law, big and small branches, seed-balls, pollen-fluffy-ball-things management as my primary hobby, and garden railroading as merely an afterthought / secondary hobby.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of New Hampshire, where I (mostly) grew up. My grandfather used to mow around the edges of the hayfield to keep the trees from encroaching. When he got up there in years and couldn't see as well, he started to keep away from the edges (so he didn't break the cutter bar on a large sapling). Slowly but surely the field got smaller and smaller. Each year he lost a yard or two around the edges. I have a similar experience here in Kansas, where a few weeks neglect leads to weeds three feet high and saplings everywhere.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Cliffy Here is south Texas I swear if one cuts the wooden handle from a garden shovel and sticks it in the ground, it will sprout new growth.

We have 7 60' tall pines in the yard and every spring I have to pull out 300 or more 2" high seedlings from the garden beds. I would not like to see our yard with 307 tall pine trees. 

And then are the various species of oaks and the sweet gums in the yard. The sweet gum seed pods are like little torture balls if you happen to step on one barefoot.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Not Using Kadee Couplers from the start*

Not Using Kadee couplers from the get go.

I think in my case it was more of a learning curve than mistake, but if I had the experience that I got sometime into the hobby when I started, it would be changing out all the different brand locos and rolling stock couplers to Kadees. I only use body mount Kadees, all centerset types (except for the medium offsets currently on my two USA Trains SD70 loco).
With 400 or so items, that takes some time and effort to do. 
It's best to install Kadees on each loco and car as you get them.

-Ted


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

The absolute worst was when i got from the club 2 wilesco/Lucas to repair/or get them running:i was so pissed of with what the manufacture charged and what those poor souls got on quality!!!!
One i desoldert the soft solder boiler and silver braced it ,with new fittings and installed it on a ruby which doubled the running time .the parts from #1 Lukas i used to modify and make it run barely under its own weight ! its a shame to charge almost $1500 per loco and get crapp!!!


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Not understanding the value of Preen.

Worst is finding out that the local "home center" is sold out and won't have any more til next spring. That leaves me with nothing to do but watch all sorts of green things sprout up between the ties thru October and November. Used to be those months were cold enough to discourage green junk from growing, but nooooooo, now we can practically have Thanksgiving dinner out on the patio.

So I learned to buy three buckets of Preen as soon as they get it in stock, so I'm good for nine months of better things to do.

JackM

And I wonder why I bought that big honkin' snowblower. Ahh, for the good ol' days in Cheektowaga. Now that was SNOW!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Not putting a second floor on my garage when I had the chance. Could of had an extra 228sfft of workspace, minus a staircase. Or just widening the Garage by 8' and that would of given me 176mode SQFt of concrete floor space. Plenty for my needed wood area and more bench space as I am completely OUT! Neither will ever happen now that the siding was done a year ago. 

_But I'm glad I did a walk in attic, that's 375sqft of storage! _


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

JackM said:


> Not understanding the value of Preen.
> 
> Worst is finding out that the local "home center" is sold out and won't have any more til next spring. That leaves me with nothing to do but watch all sorts of green things sprout up between the ties thru October and November. Used to be those months were cold enough to discourage green junk from growing, but nooooooo, now we can practically have Thanksgiving dinner out on the patio.
> 
> ...


 
Go to a real supply house that sells fert and other pesticides and get Snapshot. You will never waste money on Preen again.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Im new to the hobby, but so far it's been buying "Slightly Used" LGB track, with retaining tabs poping off due to brittleness. I could of bought bran new track for nearly the same price, with a few coupon codes.


----------

